# Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 23.03.10



## Invisible_XXI (18. März 2010)

Nach langem Warten ist der Patch nun endlich in greifbare Nähe gerückt!

Quelle: Diablo 3 - inDiablo.de by inGame - Die grte Diablo Seite Europas


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*

Kleiner Fehler, 23.3 nicht 13.3


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*

noch ein Fehler nicht Diabolo 2 sondern 3!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*

Öhm nein.
Wieso sollte für D3 ein patch kommen wenn es nicht mal das Game gibt 

Lesen !


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> noch ein Fehler nicht Diabolo 2 sondern 3!



 Der war Gut


----------



## knuffbiber (18. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*

Dazu noch der Ladderreset... fast ein grund wieder süchtig zu werden


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*

Ups, habe nur die Adresse gelesen und dachte ist schon der 3. Teil.


----------



## HawkEy3 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*

Jo, @ Invisible_XXI,   bitte das Datum im Titel korrigieren.

@topic: ich freu mich und werd auf jeden Fall neu anfangen,  wird auch langsam Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*



HawkEy3 schrieb:


> Jo, @ Invisible_XXI,   bitte das Datum im Titel korrigieren.



Ich war mal eben so frei. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Malk (19. März 2010)

Freue mich auch schon auf den release. Gibt wenig spiele die mir soviel spielspass bereitet haben wie d2. Wer wird noch alles neu mit einsteigen? Mal gucken was dann alles in den finalen patchnotes stehen wird


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. März 2010)

*AW: Diablo 2 Patch 1.13c am 13.03.10*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich war mal eben so frei.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ähm, danke  Kann ja mal passieren... ^^


----------



## boss3D (19. März 2010)

Mal wieder ein Grund, meine 73er Zauberin mit /players 8 durch Hölle kämpfen zu lassen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. März 2010)

das ist ein onlinespiel!! ^^

ich freue mich schon lange auf den reset, da ich einige items in ladder für meine non-ladder zauberin hergestellt habe 
doppelt upgegradete magefists, eth forty und super gesockeltes (15ias, 25feuerresi juwel) andyface für den merc 

hoffentlich wird wenigstens ein bisschen was gegen die bots, dupes und sonstigen hacks getan...


----------



## boss3D (19. März 2010)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> das ist ein onlinespiel!! ^^


Wie man es sieht ...

Mir macht es alleine, oder zu zweit über LAN mehr Spaß.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Malk (21. März 2010)

Das schöne an D2 ist, dass man entscheiden kann... wirds ja bei den ganzen neuen Spielen nimmer geben. 
D2 im Battle.net für Vielspieler und im Lan mit Freunden/bei Lanparties.
Warte mit nem Kumpel schon lange auf den Patch-Release...CD Keys hab ich auch schon wieder rausgekramt


----------



## boss3D (23. März 2010)

Gibt es schon neue News, oder gar einen Downloadlink? Ich hätte noch nichts gefunden ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (24. März 2010)

Edit: fehlerhafter patch


----------



## Xasser (24. März 2010)

Hab mal was gehört das sie ev. auch noch an der Auflössung (höhere) des Spiels drehen werden!?
Weis jemand ob das Spiel auf Windows 7 64 bit läuft? Möchte dieses nächste Woche installieren 

_



			Erhöhte die Drop-Rate von High-Runen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. März 2010)

@ Xasser

Unter Vista x64 lief das Spiel einwandfrei, dann sollte es auch unter Win 7 laufen.




Ich denke, ich mach mich bald mal an meinen letzten Durchgang^^


----------



## boss3D (24. März 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> download bei 4players
> 
> Diablo  2: Lord of Destruction - Patch  1.13c
> Diablo  2 - Patch 1.13c


Das sind wirklich die finalen und ECHTEN Versionen?! 
Bei der minimalen Größe bin ich da sehr skeptisch. Mal abwarten, bis PCGH, od. PCGames eine entsprechende News bringt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Spikos (24. März 2010)

Wer hat die Patchnotes übersetzt? Google? Tatsächlich Google, da würd ichs lieber auf Englisch lassen, ist ja nichts zu verstehen !
Das ist bestimmt der späteste Patch der je erschien.. 9 bzw. 10 Jahre nach Release, echt gut von Blizz!


----------



## boss3D (24. März 2010)

@ zeffer
Die Patches, die du verlinkt hast, können unmöglich die Offiziellen von Blizzard sein. Ich habe eben die "Patches" von 4players heruntergeladen und versucht zu installieren. 

Beim Patch für D2 bekomme ich eine Meldung, dass mein auf v1.12 gepatchtes D2 aktueller ist, als dieser falsche 1.13er. Der falsche 1.13er für LOD kann gleich gar nicht installiert werden.

Also lieber auf etwas Offizielles von Blizzard warten. Spätestens wenn PCGH/PCGames eine News liefert, kann man sicher sein, dass es der finale 1.13er ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mr.Kenji (24. März 2010)

Jo kann auch nicht Patchen. Es kommt ne Meldung ein Patcharchiv sei Fehlerhaft...

mfg


----------



## Malk (24. März 2010)

einfach ins battlenet und los gehts 
Hier der patchnotes.


----------



## boss3D (24. März 2010)

^^ Mit dem MP-Modus habe ich gar nichts am Hut. Ich will eine normale und seriöse Downloadmöglichkeit ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Man ich finde es echt Wahnsinn das Diablo immer noch supported und gepatchet wird  Ich habe es zwar seit einer ewigkeit nicht mehr gespielt aber trozdem ist es echt krass das Blizzard da noch rum Programmiert.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. März 2010)

also ich hab bei der beta phase mit gewirkt. die beta server sind derzeit down und der 1.13er patch wird automatisch runter geladen wenn mann sich mit dem battlenet europe verbinden will. zumindest war es bei mir grade eben so . nach dem patch bin ich in den einzel spieler modus gewechselt und hab tab gedrückt.siehe da 1.13


----------



## nur (26. März 2010)

ich hab den 1.13c patch von hier
und geht bei mir ohne probs.
ich vermisse nur das man die auflösung höher als 800x600 stellen kann. wurde das wieder entfernt aus diablo 2,war doch mal geplant!?


----------



## RealGerry (26. März 2010)

Hier sind alle Diablo patches, außer der inoffizielle D2Multires.
Aber der funzt bei 1.13 leider nicht mehr sodass ich ohne das neue update lieber auf den höheren Auflösungen zocke. 800x600 sieht nur noch bäh aus.


----------



## Mc_Ferry (26. März 2010)

closed bnet iss eh unspielbar atm durch die ganzen rollbacks, also abwarten und tee trinken 0o


----------

